
North Korea seen moving ICBM-grade rocket towards west coast - owens99
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-icbm/north-korea-seen-moving-icbm-grade-rocket-towards-west-coast-media-idUSKCN1BG081?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=59ae17e304d301613b76e16f&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
flukus
What makes this newsworthy? Is the only launch site in the west? The width of
Korea can't be that important for an ICBM and I'd assume the US could strike
just about everywhere in North Korea before they had a chance to respond.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
Did you read the article?

"North Korea has launch facilities for its missile program on its west
coast..."

~~~
flukus
Does it not have them on it's east coast or anywhere else? There was no
context for what makes this significant.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
Hmmm...I must have missed the question in your original comment about the
significance of west coast (or it was edited afterwards).

